# 5 o'clock shadow



## tenxaday (Sep 26, 2007)

Im being Indiana Jones. I got most of the stuff gathered. I was now wondering about his 5 o clock shawdo, I dont have much facily hair to pull it off any tips or things you can do to make it look like i have one.


----------



## bringit (Oct 24, 2007)

maybe you could use some charcoal???


----------



## tenxaday (Sep 26, 2007)

not a bad idea. any other


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

The burned end of a cork does a good job fast -- if you want something else, there is grease paint and a stipple sponge or you could use spirit gum and crepe hair.

Push E.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Push Eject said:


> The burned end of a cork does a good job fast -- if you want something else, there is grease paint and a stipple sponge or you could use spirit gum and crepe hair.
> 
> Push E.


I agree use a stipple sponge.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

vaseline and coffee grounds


----------

